# Do you guys prefer to avoid gyms on weekend mornings?



## Lovetogetjacked (May 20, 2017)

Seems like gyms are extremely busy and filled with people who have no etiquette on Saturday and Sunday mornings. It's a madhouse. If I don't go at 5 am I'll wait till the afternoon or early evening since it's dead on the weekends during that time. How about you?


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2017)

I don't work out in the morning...


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 16, 2017)

Well, I don't like to avoid my morning training session, and I really to workout regularly early in the morning.


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 19, 2017)

I don't care how many people train together with me in a gym. sometimes on holiday and pre-holiday days I was in a gym with two or three same crazy as me. Sometimes there are too many. But for me it's not a problem. I don't pay attention to anyone.


----------

